# Looking for American Players for Australian Leagues



## Peter Hess (Apr 8, 2006)

ROUNDBALLERS LTD
222 McCauley Road, North Melbourne, VIC Australia 3051
Ph - (8) 9326 6800 Fax - 9326 6068 Email - [email protected]

I am Peter Hess, Foreign Import Coordinator for Roundballers LTD in Melbourne Australia. We work in conjunction with an American agency in placement of American import players in the Australian ABA (2nd Division) and the various regional state leagues. The seasons for these leagues starts between now and May 15th and runs into August. The pay scale is between $1000 and $1500 American plus RT airfare. Feel free to email me your player profile (Ht, Wt, Position, College Exp ) to [email protected] and I willl have our American partners contact you.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

anyone i can contact in the same way if im actually in oz.
id love to be back around the ABA scence.
plenty of experience at nationals level, and previous scouting from u.s college scouts


----------

